# "Ghost cube" mod



## shelley (Jan 13, 2009)

I came across this video on YT of this crazy looking 3x3 mod.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 13, 2009)

Really cool mod! I'd really like to have one of those!


----------



## coolmission (Jan 13, 2009)

That cube gives me nightmares  and somehow reminds me of the movie (trilogy) "Cube"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 13, 2009)

that is hella crazy


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 13, 2009)

How did he make it?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2009)

I challenge you to scramble it and get a sub 60


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 13, 2009)

This was designed in CAD and printed with a 3D printer.
Original thread on TP


----------

